# The date is set.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery will be having his surgery next Tuesday. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. Happy to get the darn thing off, terrified to get it graded.

For those of you who don't know, on Wednesday I found out Avery has a Mast Cell Tumor...


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My Brandy had one on her chest. It was grade 2. It was removed with clear margins. The site looked awful ick I thought it was botched but it wasn't. Just tight skin. She did take a long time to heal the first time. The 2nd one was beginin (SP) and came off years later in the same spot. She healed in like 4 days, it was amazing. 
Many prayers for you and Avery and that there is nothing to grade and all heals well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts for Avery! 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

brandypup said:


> My Brandy had one on her chest. It was grade 2. It was removed with clear margins. The site looked awful ick I thought it was botched but it wasn't. Just tight skin. She did take a long time to heal the first time. The 2nd one was beginin (SP) and came off years later in the same spot. She healed in like 4 days, it was amazing.
> Many prayers for you and Avery and that there is nothing to grade and all heals well.


I'm also nervous about that. Avery's is on the back of his left leg, so to get clear margins they may have to take a good portion of his leg. I just hope they get it all and that he recovers with no issues (esp with his leg)...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope it all goes well and they get clear margins. Sending mojo.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sending lots of good thoghts your way!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We will all be thinking of you and Avery - sending positive thoughts your way and and through the surgery. 

Did the vet say there was a chance of losing some function in the leg or are you letting your thoughts run wild??


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck to Avery.. he is a healthy, young boy, sure he'll be fine! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mast cell tumors are nothing to mess around with. Getting them taken off asap is SO important and glad you're being aggressive about it! Surgery will go well, keep us all posted!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope everything goes well with a speedy recovery!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did the vet say there was a chance of losing some function in the leg or are you letting your thoughts run wild??


I'm hopin it's just my thoughts running wild, the vet did not say anything about him losing function...

I'm just thinking his legs are scrawny, muscular but still twig like and everyone keeps saying wide deep margins are crucial, so I keep thinking a good chunk of his leg will be missing after surgery...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Mast cell tumors are nothing to mess around with. Getting them taken off asap is SO important and glad you're being aggressive about it! Surgery will go well, keep us all posted!


I hope I'm being aggressive enough, I saw the bump a while ago but initially thought it was a bite or a scratch from day care...then when it didn't go away I knew it needed to be looked at..I just hope I didn't wait too long


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i will be thinking of you both.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I'm hopin it's just my thoughts running wild, the vet did not say anything about him losing function...
> 
> I'm just thinking his legs are scrawny, muscular but still twig like and everyone keeps saying wide deep margins are crucial, so I keep thinking a good chunk of his leg will be missing after surgery...


you are doing what I do - thinking the absolute worst! I have to sympathize because I would be doing the same thing - oh no he's going to come out of surgery with half a leg!

If you are concerned, you can ask the vet. Also, if he does lose a little muscle I'm sure it will be fine. Dogs adapt very well. 

I feel your worry, that's for sure.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I will be thinking of you and Avery.


----------

